# Should I purchase this John Deere 220C



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

Looking to purchase the John Deere 220C Greens Mower. Guy is asking $700. What do you think is a fair price?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

If it runs well and cuts well, I think that is a fair price. I sold a few of these this past winter for around that.


----------



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

How can I determine the year?


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

thegrassisgreener said:


> How can I determine the year?


From the John Deere greens mower Questions thread:



Pete1313 said:


> They are the evolution of the JD greensmower.
> The 220A was made from 1997-2002,
> The 220B from 2002-2006,
> The 220C from 2007-2010, and
> ...


----------



## Reddog90 (Aug 30, 2018)

Dangit man, you bought this right out from under me. Hope it works well for you. Post up some pics and let me know if that Toro catcher he had fits OK.


----------

